# Ted vibes please



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

Sleepless nights at Crock Towers. Ted is not well, and I'm very worried about him. He had bloods taken yesterday, and I'm on tenterhooks for the results. 
He's very depressed, a bit wobbly, and not really interested in food, unless it's delivered to the far corner of the field, which is where he has chosen to take up residence. I had hoped that he was just overheating, but clipping him hasn't made any difference, so it's just a waiting game at the moment.


----------



## ozpoz (5 May 2017)

Oh no, poor Ted, and it is so horrible waiting for results at times like these too. 
Sending every good wish for a speedy recovery. x


----------



## ycbm (5 May 2017)

Oh no. Big vibes for the little fella.


----------



## Fidgety (5 May 2017)

Lots of vibes on the way.


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

I'm driving myself nuts trying to figure it out. He had a massive worm burden when I got him, so worm damage is preying on my mind - and his symptoms also make me think liver - neither of which are great scenarios.
Best case scenario is a virus - not that I thought I'd ever be crossing my fingers for that!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 May 2017)

Poor little chap.  Sending lots of vibes.  Hope he's soon back up to mischief.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 May 2017)

I hope he is ok 
I am away for 2 weeks so look forward to good news when I get back
Fingers crossed and healing vibes sent.
X


----------



## ozpoz (5 May 2017)

He couldn't have gone into shock with overheating? It would take some time to recover from that. My cheerful little mini has surprising reactions to anything that bursts his carefree bubble. He's sensitive in a way that belies his appearance and can be quite melodramatic.
This weather is horribly unseasonable, for all heavy coated breeds.


----------



## LHIS (5 May 2017)

Oh no, fingers, hooves and paws crossed it's nothing serious and he recovers soon &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Sprout (5 May 2017)

Really hope its nothing serious ,fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## Sukistokes2 (5 May 2017)

Oh No poor Ted!! (poor you)

I really hope he picks up over the course of the day. A shettie not eating is a real worry 

<<<<<<<<vibes>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## albeg (5 May 2017)

Hope it's nothing serious and he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 May 2017)

vibes coming your way I hope he recovers soon x


----------



## Amye (5 May 2017)

Oh no  We love Ted!!

Hope it's nothing serious and he recovers quickly xx


----------



## Greylegs (5 May 2017)

Oh no !! Sending huge vibes over your way to Ted. Hope he's OK and keep us posted.


----------



## Moobli (5 May 2017)

Sad to hear this   Hope Ted is ok.


----------



## Spottyappy (5 May 2017)

Thinking of you both, hope you have answers and he's soon on the mend.


----------



## _GG_ (5 May 2017)

So many vibes for the little man. You know you can just pick up the phone if you need to talk anything over. I'm sure he'll be right as rain soon. Xx


----------



## Micropony (5 May 2017)

Oh no so sorry he's not well. Hope you get some answers soon and it's nothing too horrible xxx


----------



## tatty_v (5 May 2017)

Got everything crossed for the little man xx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 May 2017)

Tiny Fuzzy & Mini Fuzzy send their very bestest, will keep everything crossed for him that he improves soon xx


----------



## racebuddy (5 May 2017)

Fingers crossed he's ok Will pm message u xxx


----------



## Cowpony (5 May 2017)

Poor Ted! Hope it's something easily treatable.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 May 2017)

Everything crossed for you and little Ted xxx


----------



## Wagtail (5 May 2017)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Ted. I hope he's all right. He's such a character. The weather has turned really cold over the past few days. I know you clipped him. Could he have simply got a chill? (I expect you'd have rugged him though).


----------



## pansymouse (5 May 2017)

Vibe tsunami heading to Berkshire xxx


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Ted. I hope he's all right. He's such a character. The weather has turned really cold over the past few days. I know you clipped him. Could he have simply got a chill? (I expect you'd have rugged him though).
		
Click to expand...

He's been like this since before I clipped him (I clipped him because he was so miserable and I thought he might just be too hot!) - he's rugged at night, and naked during the day at the moment - and I'm keeping a careful eye on the weather.


----------



## Lintel (5 May 2017)

Oh no... Fingers crossed keep us up to date :I
Hugs for ted!


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

ozpoz said:



			He couldn't have gone into shock with overheating? It would take some time to recover from that. My cheerful little mini has surprising reactions to anything that bursts his carefree bubble. He's sensitive in a way that belies his appearance and can be quite melodramatic.
This weather is horribly unseasonable, for all heavy coated breeds.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he overheated to that degree, but you're the second person to say that! I'm trying not to drive myself mad with possible causes at the moment - waiting for science to do its thing!


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Oh No poor Ted!! (poor you)

I really hope he picks up over the course of the day. A shettie not eating is a real worry 

<<<<<<<<vibes>>>>>>>>>>
		
Click to expand...

He's still eating - just not prepared to make an effort to get to food! He'll eat his hard feed if I take to to him, and he's grazing.


----------



## SEL (5 May 2017)

Auslander said:



			He's still eating - just not prepared to make an effort to get to food! He'll eat his hard feed if I take to to him, and he's grazing.
		
Click to expand...

Poor boy - but eating is a good sign. We had an 'OMG it might be strangles" moment at our yard with a couple of poorly horses a month ago. Turned out to just be a virus, but they were both really depressed and quiet. Took 3 weeks and antibiotics for improvement. 

Hugs and best wishes from the 2 hairy carthorses xx


----------



## rosiesowner (5 May 2017)

Much love to little Ted. Fingers and toes crossed for the little guy x


----------



## Nici (5 May 2017)

Here's to Ted becoming his old self again soon!


----------



## buddylove (5 May 2017)

Sending lots of vibes to Ted, hope you're feeling better soon x


----------



## RubysGold (5 May 2017)

Oh no! Hope Ted is feeling better real soon. 
I love seeing Ted on here, 
Waiting for results is horrible


----------



## Wagtail (5 May 2017)

Oh bless him. Yes, it was really hot. This weather just keeps changing. It could be Cushings. My mare acted as though she had a horrible virus before she was diagnosed. She was really ill with it.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2017)

Oh Ted,  hope you are better and back to your Ted tricks very soon. Nev sends her love and licks for you xx


----------



## Ceriann (5 May 2017)

Hope you get good news - love seeing little teds updates so all fingers crossed.


----------



## LeneHorse (5 May 2017)

poor Ted, hope you get the results soon and it is good news.


----------



## Dave's Mam (5 May 2017)

Fingers, toes, paws & hooves crossed.


----------



## C1airey (5 May 2017)

All things crossed for the wee man x


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

He is being a brave little soldier!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 May 2017)

Oh bless he doesn't look happy


----------



## southerncomfort (5 May 2017)

Oh no!  Poor Ted.  

Keeping everything crossed for you both.


----------



## Apercrumbie (5 May 2017)

Oh no, poor Ted! Keeping fingers crossed. 

Just a thought - it couldn't be lami could it? It can sometimes present strangely.


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

apercrumbie said:



			Oh no, poor Ted! Keeping fingers crossed. 

Just a thought - it couldn't be lami could it? It can sometimes present strangely.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it isn't. He's standing and walking normally, and has no heat/pulses. He was trimmed two days ago, and my farrier would have said something if he thought there was the slightest possibility of laminitis. I'm keeping an eye on his feet and checking for pulses anyway - can't rule anything out!


----------



## Moobli (5 May 2017)

Aww poor Ted   He looks a bit sorry for himself.  I hope he perks up soon.


----------



## Apercrumbie (5 May 2017)

Auslander said:



			Pretty sure it isn't. He's standing and walking normally, and has no heat/pulses. He was trimmed two days ago, and my farrier would have said something if he thought there was the slightest possibility of laminitis. I'm keeping an eye on his feet and checking for pulses anyway - can't rule anything out!
		
Click to expand...

That's one thing at least. I assumed it wouldn't be but our larger horse just seems "ill" when he has lami and often doesn't have the more usual symptoms so thought I should mention. Go Ted!


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

My vet just rang. White blood cells are high, and other results suggest that either liver or worm damage - neither of which would surprise me greatly, after the state he was in when I got him. She's asked for some more tests to be run to try and pinpoint what's going on. SHe's a star - had already despatched one of her vets to bring Ted some antibiotics and pain relief before she rang me.


----------



## Ceriann (5 May 2017)

Bless him.  Does he have higher than normal GGT and AST levels?  We put our old mare on hepatosyl when she tested for pretty high levels and tweaked her diet slightly.  Month later (horrible you have to wait so long to retest but it's pointless testing too often) and she was back to normal and we didn't have a problem again.


----------



## Micropony (5 May 2017)

Oh poor little mite. Hope you are able to get him comfortable and mend him xxx


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

I'm working myself up into a state of fury about it. First his appalling teeth, then the horrendous worm burden, and now this (results suggest that it's chronic liver damage, rather than inflammation) 

I work really hard to do my best by my horses, and the horses in my care. I feed good quality hay and hard feed, I have a proper worming programme, I use really good vets, farriers, dentists, bodyworkers etc. I spend hours thinking about what I do, and how I do it.

BUT - I'm the one who's going to be paying through the nose to fix a pony whose problems are directly attributed to neglect in his previous home. Doesn't seem very fair to me!


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

Just seen the blood results - the clinical observations at the bottom say it all really "Marked chronic inflammatory picture with evidence of a concerning degree of hepatic compromise"


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

Here's the rest - for any haematology geeks

 Total Protein 80 g/l (54-72)
 Albumin 27 g/l (30-42)
 Globulin 53 g/l (17-37)
 Serum Iron 468.99 ug/dL (>119)
 Serum Amyloid A 0 mg/l (<5.4)

 AST 718 iu/l (<420)
 GGT 198 iu/l (<49)
 CK 727 iu/l (<678)
 AP 622 iu/l (<362)
 Bile Acids 34 umol/l (<14)
 Urea 3.6 mmol/l (<9.1)
 Creatinine 34 umol/l (<147)

 HAEMATOLOGY

 RBC 7.52 x10^12/l (5.51-10.49)
 PCV 38.0 L/l (32.4-52.3)
 Hb 12.8 g/dl (11.0-17.2)
 MCV 50.5 fL (42-59)
 MCHC 33.7 g/dl (31.8-40.1)
 MCH 17.0 pg (15.0-21.7)

 WBC 9.8 x10^9/l (4.3-9.5)
 Neutrophils 72.1% 7.07 x10^9/l (2.4-6.6)
 Lymphocytes 25.3% 2.48 x10^9/l (1.5-5.1)
 Monocytes 1.9% 0.19 x10^9/l (<0.5)
 Eosinophils 0.7% 0.07 x10^9/l (<0.6)
 Platelets 106 x10^9/l (62-248)

 Comment Neutrophils show slight left shift


----------



## _GG_ (5 May 2017)

I know exactly how you feel about having to fix another persons neglect and ending up with the cost and stress. As well as the constant worry and desire to do the best by the horses in your care.

Thank god he ended up with you, but you must be spitting feathers


----------



## Annagain (5 May 2017)

Auslander said:



			I'm working myself up into a state of fury about it. First his appalling teeth, then the horrendous worm burden, and now this (results suggest that it's chronic liver damage, rather than inflammation) 

I work really hard to do my best by my horses, and the horses in my care. I feed good quality hay and hard feed, I have a proper worming programme, I use really good vets, farriers, dentists, bodyworkers etc. I spend hours thinking about what I do, and how I do it.

BUT - I'm the one who's going to be paying through the nose to fix a pony whose problems are directly attributed to neglect in his previous home. Doesn't seem very fair to me!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the little man is very grateful. He's so lucky to have such a caring owner to have rescued him and care for him so diligently. 

Come on Ted, repay your mum by getting better and causing your usual havoc. She loves it really.


----------



## Gift Horse (5 May 2017)

Poor Ted. He has the very best home with you. I hope you can get him right.


----------



## racebuddy (5 May 2017)

hi I pm messaged you I will add you later on when I finish work , poor ted bless him hope his abs kick in and pick him up a little x lots of hugs and vibes xx


----------



## Cecile (5 May 2017)

Auslander said:



			I'm working myself up into a state of fury about it. First his appalling teeth, then the horrendous worm burden, and now this (results suggest that it's chronic liver damage, rather than inflammation) 

I work really hard to do my best by my horses, and the horses in my care. I feed good quality hay and hard feed, I have a proper worming programme, I use really good vets, farriers, dentists, bodyworkers etc. I spend hours thinking about what I do, and how I do it.

BUT - I'm the one who's going to be paying through the nose to fix a pony whose problems are directly attributed to neglect in his previous home. Doesn't seem very fair to me!
		
Click to expand...

I've been there and bought the T-Shirt with this type of situation.  Now you have the results you know what the problem is so you can stop worrying what is wrong with Ted
Has the vet suggested a Vit B jab and a liver support suppliment + a probiotic if issuing AB's

If you are in Berks and need a hand let me know, I come with an array of little rugs for every occasion


----------



## MrsMozart (5 May 2017)

Hugs for the Ted.

Know the feeling lass. Little Lad had all sorts of issues that were not his fault, but he (and Us to an extent) bore the brunt.


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

Cecile said:



			I've been there and bought the T-Shirt with this type of situation.  Now you have the results you know what the problem is so you can stop worrying what is wrong with Ted
Has the vet suggested a Vit B jab and a liver support suppliment + a probiotic if issuing AB's

If you are in Berks and need a hand let me know, I come with an array of little rugs for every occasion
		
Click to expand...

He's gone straight onto milk thistle -just the powdered seed from the local feedshop, but vet has suggested Legaphyton. He's already on a pre/probiotic, thankfully.


----------



## Cecile (5 May 2017)

Auslander said:



			He's gone straight onto milk thistle -just the powdered seed from the local feedshop, but vet has suggested Legaphyton. He's already on a pre/probiotic, thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

Legaphyton is very good and with being for a little one it will last for ages
It sounds as if you are all systems go and Ted is in excellent hands
Bit of a shock for you but at least you know what you are dealing with now, you will be an expert on this problem within a week


----------



## horselady (5 May 2017)

Oh, Ted big hugs coming for you. Come on, perk up for us. 
So sorry Aus.


----------



## On the Hoof (5 May 2017)

Oh no poor Ted and poor you. I hope the meds do their work quickly. Xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 May 2017)

oh no, poor ted.  lots of healing vibes for him....


----------



## Feival (5 May 2017)

According to my vet from the RVC there is a virus going round with colicky symptoms and  high temp that is affecting mostly older geldings, we think it's what is wrong with Buzzie. She said it is similar to peritonitis.


----------



## Dave's Mam (5 May 2017)

Big hug for you & Ted.  Get well soon Little One.


----------



## Feival (5 May 2017)

Ps Get well soon Teddy


----------



## wills_91 (5 May 2017)

Hope Ted perks up soon. He's a lucky wee fella by the sound of it


----------



## OldNag (5 May 2017)

Poor Ted, but lucky to have you. Hope is back in Ted mode soon x


----------



## Micropony (5 May 2017)

He will get the care he needs with you and is a lucky little chap, even if he isn't feeling very lucky right now. Everything crossed for you both. My last boy had a liver enzyme thing in his early days with me. Having just compared his blood results with Ted's my chap's issue was more moderate, but it presented in a similar way, just looking at bit sorry for himself and a bit listless. He was easily sorted with a course of B vitamins and some milk thistle and I hope you have an equally positive outcome with the little Tedling xxx


----------



## jumbyjack (5 May 2017)

My first thought was liver problems as my rescue mini mare presented in exactly the same way! I had a long fight to get her right, ABs and the stuff mentioned before that I can't spell. She's now on feedmark milk thistle and is doing really well.

Loads of good vibes for the adorable Ted, I hope he feels better soon. He's a lucky boy to have such a  fantastic owner!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (5 May 2017)

Get well soon Ted.

It's always the same way, it's always the good people that end up with the mess. He is lucky to be where he will be looked after.


----------



## Auslander (5 May 2017)

Feival said:



			According to my vet from the RVC there is a virus going round with colicky symptoms and  high temp that is affecting mostly older geldings, we think it's what is wrong with Buzzie. She said it is similar to peritonitis.
		
Click to expand...

Err - Ted has none of those symptoms!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 May 2017)

At least you have the answer now.  I hope that he gets better soon. ((HUGS))


----------



## southerncomfort (6 May 2017)

How is he doing this morning?  

Do you know what the prognosis is going to be long term?  I really don't know anything about liver issues, do you know at this point if the liver damage is likely to be reversible or is it going to be a case of managing the symptoms.

Thinking of you and little Ted.


----------



## Wagtail (6 May 2017)

I've only had one horse with severe liver issues. He made a full recovery. I hope Ted does too.


----------



## _GG_ (6 May 2017)

Morning guys. Auslander has asked this be posted on her behalf.

Ted has been put to sleep.

It was the best thing for him as he wasn't in a good way this morning and the only kind option.

Sorry...I'm sure Aus will update you when she can but it's all happened a bit quickly and she's understandably devastated.

Xx


----------



## swilliam (6 May 2017)

I'm so sorryxx


----------



## Ormsweird (6 May 2017)

Oh no. Hugs and sympathies.


----------



## cobgoblin (6 May 2017)

So sorry Aus.


----------



## horselady (6 May 2017)

I'm so sorry Aus. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Apercrumbie (6 May 2017)

Auslander I'm so so sorry for your loss. Ted was such a huge character - he gave us such joy on this forum hearing about his adventures. I can only imagine how much joy he must have given to you. Thank you for sharing with us and I'm so sorry that this has been so sudden.


----------



## dizzyneddy (6 May 2017)

Just read your thread Auslander so sorry to here super Ted is poorly - but you're such a caring owner that he'll got the best TLC. 
l understand how it feels when you do your best for your animals to avoid illness/injury etc & you wonder why you, when you see others that don't appear to have any issues & then there's people we don't do simple care such as worming at an early age resulting in problems later on mainly once they have sold them on passing the problem to someone else to deal with.
The good thing you know what's little Ted has & you can treat him. Will look forward to seeing him make a recovery & get up to his cheeky antics. Hugs & best wishes to you


----------



## Fidgety (6 May 2017)

Oh no , so sorry to hear this Auslander xx


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 May 2017)

Am so so sorry to hear this, at least he knew love and good care in his last months and didn't suffer for long. Huge huge hugs Auslander xxx


----------



## southerncomfort (6 May 2017)

Oh no, how sad.  

Lots of love to Auslander.  I expect that little man will leave a big hole behind.

X


----------



## LeneHorse (6 May 2017)

sorry to hear this sad update. RIP wee man.


----------



## View (6 May 2017)

Aus, so sorry.  Huge hugs, and thank you for caring for him and letting us share his antics.

RIP Wee Man


----------



## LadyGascoyne (6 May 2017)

Oh no Aus! I'm so so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, little man.


----------



## chaps89 (6 May 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It was clear from your posts how much you cared about Ted and what joy his antics bought- to a whole bunch of people as well as yourself. I'm sure he will be sorely missed and I'm sorry you were left picking up the pieces of someone else neglect. Rest in peace Ted.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 May 2017)

Really sorry to get your message,  RIP little man xx


----------



## Ceriann (6 May 2017)

So very sorry - I so enjoyed seeing his antics and adventures, he came across as such a massive character.  I am sure he will be missed so much.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2017)

Oh no, what a shock, I opened the thread hoping to hear that he'd picked up overnight. I'm so very sorry, Auslander.


----------



## vmac66 (6 May 2017)

So sorry. RIP little man xx


----------



## Auslander (6 May 2017)

Thank you everyone. I'll keep this brief, as I'm a complete mess. 
I found him this morning ataxic, covered in swellings and unable to swallow. Vet came out and gave hims steroids to try and perk him up, but we realised that he was blind, so the decision was made an easy one. I don't know why it happened, but I'm glad I was able to let him go quickly and peacefully.


----------



## Amirah (6 May 2017)

I am so sorry, although I never posted I always enjoyed Ted stories and pictures, he was lovely. Poor little chap, but he had a happy time with you, he was lucky that you took him on and gave him the best of everything right to the very end.


----------



## Cortez (6 May 2017)

I am so sorry, poor wee man. You did everything you could, but some things can't be fixed. RIP Ted.


----------



## numptynoelle (6 May 2017)

Oh Aus, I'm so sorry - you gave him a wonderful life after his hard times. RIP wee man.


----------



## silv (6 May 2017)

Really sorry to read this, was hoping for a good outcome.  Loved reading about him,  he seemed such a character.   You must be so upset,  take care x


----------



## Remi'sMum (6 May 2017)

So very sorry for your loss Auslander. Sending virtual hugs. 

Rest in peace cheeky wee Ted xx


----------



## HashRouge (6 May 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this 

He gave us all a great deal of joy with his antics. RIP little man xx


----------



## cobsandbassets (6 May 2017)

Just don't know what to say except sorry and you should be proud of being one of the good guys x


----------



## C1airey (6 May 2017)

So sorry to read this. Thinking of you, Auslander.

RIP little man.


----------



## shirl62 (6 May 2017)

So very sad  to hear of Ted's passing. He was a larger than life little character. Sleep in peace little man xx


----------



## Wagtail (6 May 2017)

Oh no, the poor little mite! He was a legend on here. I am so sorry, Auslander xx


----------



## Fraggle2 (6 May 2017)

So sorry for your loss. Please remember that he knew you loved him and you made the ultimate decision as soon as you could to end the pain.  Big hugs to you. RIP TED run free over rainbow bridge x


----------



## dizzyneddy (6 May 2017)

Just read your update so very sorry that Ted had to be pts you did your best for him. Thank you for sharing his antics it's been lovely reading about him. l expect he's left a huge void that can't be filled & your other horses will probably miss him bossing them about. Take care & raise a glass &#127864;in his honour here's to super little Ted over rainbow bridge xxx


----------



## MyBoyChe (6 May 2017)

So very sorry to read this, but thank goodness he had you to look out for him.  A horrid decision made easier for you with that diagnosis, no less heartbreaking, it was obvious how much you loved the wee guy.  We all enjoyed reading about him and seeing his cheeky little face, small in stature maybe, but a huge personality.  RIP little Ted and hugs to you Aus x


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (6 May 2017)

So sorry Auslander.
If only every horse was loved and cared for as well as Ted had been with you. His happiness and contentment shone through in every picture and video you shared. If he could say anything it would be to thank you for making him happy in the short time he had.


----------



## SEL (6 May 2017)

Poor boy - I'm so, so sorry for your loss. He was a fabulous little character and had a huge fan club on here. Sending hugs and best wishes to you & your herd xx


----------



## meesha (6 May 2017)

So so sorry, he really was gorgeous and very lucky to have you.x


----------



## Sven (6 May 2017)

So sorry to see this, but he had fun and was loved x


----------



## Sussexbythesea (6 May 2017)

So very sorry he was such a dude  .


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (6 May 2017)

So very sorry....
He was such a character and was obviously very much loved by you. Sending you a hug coz you'll need one


----------



## JennBags (6 May 2017)

Oh no, I'm so so sorry, you must be devastated.  Rest in peace Ted xx


----------



## DirectorFury (6 May 2017)

So Auslander, Ted was a very special little guy xx


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 May 2017)

Cant say how sorry i am to have read this. Loved little Ted. 
Take comfort in the fact he was so loved and well cared for in the end. Hugs xx


----------



## LadySam (6 May 2017)

Oh no!  I'm so sorry Aus.  It was all so fast it must be an awful shock.  But he couldn't have had a better mum.  Take care and many hugs.  XxX


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 May 2017)

what an awful loss for you auslander, i am in tears and didnt know him but loved his cheeky character, cant jmagine how you feel...we will all miss little teds exploits....please look after yourself and be content that he was happy and enjoyed himself while he was with you....BIG HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

Run in peace and cause mischief little man.  So sorry Aus, what a sad loss.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (6 May 2017)

Oh Aus I'm so sorry to see your update. Big hugs to you and RIP little man xx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 May 2017)

jeez, was not expecting that-so sorry Auslander, he was such a little dude.


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2017)

Oh f * * *      What a crying shame


----------



## Spottyappy (6 May 2017)

So sorry for your loss. 
Run free little man.


----------



## Shady (6 May 2017)

Oh my god, that's the most awful news, i'm at a loss  as to what to say Aus, i'm so , so sorry for you, RIP little Ted. xx


----------



## Mule (6 May 2017)

Oh no. I'm so sorry  That's such a shock for you. It's so sudden. It's good he had someone caring to look out for him. You should be proud of that x


----------



## wren123 (6 May 2017)

So sorry Aus x
I will miss hearing about little Ted's latest antics, but obviously nothing like you will miss him, he looked like he had such a big character for a little pony.


----------



## Greylegs (6 May 2017)

I've just read the news and am genuinely shocked and upset. Little Ted was a firm forum favourite and will be sorely missed by us all. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 May 2017)

So very very sorry Aus xxxxxx


----------



## sarahann1 (6 May 2017)

Oh that's awful, so sorry Aus, run free little Ted, hope your causing lots of mischief and mayhem already on the other side.


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 May 2017)

I'm so sorry, I'm another that watched Ted get up to mischief but didn't post. He was a huge character and I will miss him.

R.I.P Ted.


----------



## teapot (6 May 2017)

So sorry Aus


----------



## Mrs B (6 May 2017)

So very sorry! I loved reading about Ted ... What an awful shock for you, Aus. Really sorry ...


----------



## AnotherNewbie (6 May 2017)

Just caught up with this, so sorry it's not had the happy ending everybody hoped for. Sounds like it was very much a decision taken out of your hands which i think sometimes makes it easier. Go have fun causing mischief somewhere else now Ted! Xx


----------



## Yeomans (6 May 2017)

So very sorry to hear about Ted, what a character he was.  He gave us all a good laugh and we thank you for sharing him with us.

I just wanted to send a little poem that my vet sent me when I lost my horse:

I gave you love and you can only guess
How much you gave me of happiness
I thank you for the love you have shown
But now it's time I travelled on alone.

I won't be far away, for life goes on,
Though you can't see or touch me, I'll be near,
And if you listen with your heart you'll hear,
All my love around you soft and clear.

And then when you must come this way alone,
I'll be there to greet you with a smile and a "Welcome Home".

Best wishes Anne


----------



## mypegasus (6 May 2017)

RIP Ted - run free and get up to mischief over the Rainbow Bridge.

Big hugs Auslander - I'd followed your posts on Ted but not commented.


----------



## buddylove (6 May 2017)

Sleep tight Ted xx


----------



## Arzada (6 May 2017)

I'm so very sorry Auslander. I loved your photo posts and thank you for sharing him with us. Run free Ted xx


----------



## texas (6 May 2017)

So sorry to hear this. Run free Ted.


----------



## jumbyjack (6 May 2017)

So very sorry for your loss, R.I.P. little Ted. I loved your posts about Ted's antics, it was so obvious how much you adored him.


----------



## OldNag (6 May 2017)

I am so sorry Auslander. Ted was a funny, cheeky little man. 
He was lucky to end up with you.
RIP Ted xxx


----------



## Moobli (6 May 2017)

I am absolutely heartbroken for you.  You will be utterly devastated.  I loved reading about Ted's adventures and especially seeing his videos.  He was such a character.  RIP wee man.  He was lucky to have someone who cared so deeply for him Auslander.  Life is so unfair!


----------



## Ladyinred (6 May 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			what an awful loss for you auslander, i am in tears and didnt know him but loved his cheeky character, cant jmagine how you feel...we will all miss little teds exploits....please look after yourself and be content that he was happy and enjoyed himself while he was with you....BIG HUGS!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. Can't believe I am so upset over a pony I never met or an owner I never met. Good and brave decision Aus.. now look after yourself. xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 May 2017)

Oh, I'm so sorry.

Try to take some comfort from the fact that you gave him love, comfort and happiness. You did your best for him and made the only kind decision at the end.


----------



## Merrymoles (6 May 2017)

Poor wee Ted. I've only just seen this thread and was reading from the top, keeping everything crossed.

As someone said earlier Auslander, you are one of the good un's. You dealt with the aftermath of someone else's neglect and I am sure, convinced, certain, that Ted loved his time with you so do remember that as you grieve. Sending a massive hug to you. xx


----------



## Gift Horse (6 May 2017)

Terribly sad, sorry for your loss x


----------



## DabDab (6 May 2017)

So sorry Aus, poor little lad. An awful situation, but at least he had the best of love, care and horsemanship at the end. Xx


----------



## On the Hoof (6 May 2017)

I'm devastated for you Aus, we all loved hearing about Ted, he was a force of nature. RIP little man. Sending you lots of Hugs xx


----------



## Cowpony (6 May 2017)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss, but you did your very best for him and he had a lovely time with you. Xx


----------



## Turitea (6 May 2017)

Oh no. I am so sorry. Loved all of your tales about his little antics.


----------



## Rasadi (6 May 2017)

Sorry to read this you gave him a very happy life in the time you had together big hugs R.I.P Ted xxxxx


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2017)

I'm so sorry Auslander. Rest in piece little man xxx


----------



## MrsMozart (6 May 2017)

Oh Aus. I'm so sorry. Rest in peace sweet Ted xxx


----------



## Fools Motto (6 May 2017)

So very sorry. God bless Ted. Super little chap. xx


----------



## Cobbytype (6 May 2017)

Truly sorry for the loss of your best little buddy Auslander.


----------



## Amye (6 May 2017)

Just read - I'm so so sorry for your loss Aus. Ted was a favourite with everyone and well really miss his antics. Though I'm sure not half as much as you'll miss him. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## Mosh (6 May 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you feel. 
Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Baroque (6 May 2017)

I'm so very sorry to hear this news. It won't feel much like it right now Aus, but you were a hero to that little chap. How ever awful his early life was, you gave him all he needed once he came to you and, finally, you gave him the kindest gift of all. Thank you for sharing him with us along the way.


----------



## chillipup (6 May 2017)

So very, very sorry Aus, my thoughts and hugs are with you.


----------



## MochaDun (6 May 2017)

So sorry to read this Auslander, he was a little legend in his own lifetime.  Loved reading your posts about him and seeing his photos.  Glad he found you.


----------



## Haniki (6 May 2017)

So sorry for your loss Auslander.
R.I.P. Ted


----------



## Crazydancer (6 May 2017)

Oh no  I've not been much of a HHO regular of late but couldn't have failed to miss the Ted exploits, he was such a huge character in a teeny body. I saw your post yesterday and logged back hoping for good news, but so sorry to hear you had to make the decision for him. Run free little guy, and hugs to you Auslander xxx


----------



## Lintel (6 May 2017)

Omgoodness.
I'm sure it was the right thing for the wee guy at least he has had an amazing wee life with you. R.I.P.


----------



## Roxylola (6 May 2017)

So sorry to hear this, you have my utmost sympathy. He had a wonderful time with you xx


----------



## sky1000 (6 May 2017)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ozpoz (7 May 2017)

Oh no, i am so sorry to read this - How quick, and shocking for you, and so lucky for him that you were there for him.
Every sympathy for your sad loss of a wee character.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (7 May 2017)

Rest in peace Ted.
Thoughts are with you Auslander.


----------



## Red-1 (7 May 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Ted. X


----------



## LHIS (7 May 2017)

Oh no  very sad to see this. RIP little Ted, sorry for your loss Auslander. Xxx


----------



## Clueless (7 May 2017)

So sorry to read this, rip ted, such a dude x


----------



## Equi (7 May 2017)

I'm heartbroken for you aus


----------



## fattylumpkin (7 May 2017)

So sorry to read this  RIP Ted x


----------



## Sandstone1 (7 May 2017)

So sorry. He had a good life with you and was loved.


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2017)

Thank you everyone, for your lovely messages. It's really hit me hard - I've always been the one who had to be strong for other peoples horses, and it was so very hard not to have that crutch. Weird feeling. 
I walked all the fields last night, with Alf accompanying me, to make absolutely sure that there was nothing in the hedges that he could have eaten, but nothing was obvious. I know there was long term chronic liver damage, but I cant understand why he went so suddenly and dramatically downhill. I can't keep agonising about it though - it's a sad fact of life that if you own horses, sometimes you're going to lose them, and you won't ever know why. 
All the signs point to Hyperlipaemia, which is very common in Shetlands as a response to stress. I hate that he was blind and in pain yesterday morning, but I'm glad that he didn't suffer for long. My vet, who is also a good friend, was amazing, and a very dear friend came over too - so he was surrounded by people who love him. He wasn't very responsive, but a couple of times, he wobbled over to me, put his head against me, and sighed - he was still in there til the end. 
I'd give anything for another cheeky chunk out of my bottom, or to retrieve him from somewhere he shouldn't have been, but hey.


----------



## Ceriann (7 May 2017)

Losing a horse is horrible, losing one suddenly leaves you in a bit of shock I think and inevitably you question everything.  As you say sometimes you won't know. When I lost mine in a field accident I took so much comfort (eventually) that she hadn't suffered for long and I was with her at the end.  Ted was clearly such a loved little man and had the very best life with you, right to the end.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Amirah (7 May 2017)

My heart really goes out to you, he was gorgeous. You did everything you could for him and he knew that. I hope in time that another lucky little pony gets to share his life with you, and us. This is the price we pay for loving them. Big hugs and be kind to yourself, you did your absolute best for him which is all any of us can do.  x


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

Aus having traipsed the field myself I know how that feels, I don't think there is always an explanation for 'why now' with regards to longer term damage. Make sure you give Alf plenty of hugs. I am honoured to have met the dude.


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2017)

Alf knows somethings up - he's very cuddly, which isn't like him!


----------



## Regandal (7 May 2017)

So sad to read this.  I think the suddenness of events like this knocks us off kilter quite badly,  there's just a void where an adored horse/pony should be. Take care. X


----------



## Annagain (7 May 2017)

So sorry Auslander. This place won't be the same without Ted and his exploits. He was only a little one but he's left a huge hole I'm sure. Have plenty of cuddles with Alf while he's offering them.


----------



## Micropony (7 May 2017)

So sorry Auslander. I was really hoping for a different outcome for you both. Poor little chap, but please let it be a comfort to you that the part of his life he had with you he knew love and care and had jolly times. RIP little Ted x


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2017)

I just stumbled across this video from last year, which made smile (and snivel)! Ted stealing the vets cuppa!

[video=youtube_share;xAalDj08SP4]https://youtu.be/xAalDj08SP4[/video]


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 May 2017)

bless him, for a little person he leaves a very big hole.....he looks very happy in that video and he was happy while he was with you and in time you will be able to smile and not cry...HUGS


----------



## Hexx (7 May 2017)

What awful news.  I am so sorry, for such a little person he made a huge impact on lots of people - I really enjoyed reading about his antics.  Sending you big hugs.

Run free Teddles.


----------



## Gloi (7 May 2017)

So sad for you  Hugs.


----------



## meesha (7 May 2017)

Love the tea video, what a lovely life he had with you, every yard needs a Ted! RIP little man


----------



## Durhamchance (7 May 2017)

So sorry to read this, bless his little heart, run free Ted xxx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 May 2017)

Mum and I send our love and hugs. 
Will miss him and his antics.


----------



## scats (7 May 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  Sleep tight Ted xxx


----------



## dizzyneddy (7 May 2017)

The video of Ted is lovely something to treasure & to look back on when you're having a bad day. Hope your loss becomes easier to bear he was a smashing little chap. He'll be irreplaceable to you but many of us on here that have followed Ted's antics will miss him dearly. Wish things could have turned out differently but he's at peace. Hugs xx


----------



## tristar (8 May 2017)

sorry auslander about little Ted.

but it just goes to show that giving the best care  and management to horses is never a waste, looking  after them and going the extra mile and never listening to people who think you are too fussy, when in the end it might help horses be healthier and not become ill and pass before their time due to previous neglect.

so many don`t become famous like ted or have the experience of a loving home, and if it shows one thing ,it brings it home to do our best for horses and especially when they are young and more vulnerable and can be damaged so easily.

thanks ted for the giggles


----------



## Shavings (8 May 2017)

Good Night Ted xxx

Sorry for your loose Auslander but know we are all here for you xx


----------



## tatty_v (8 May 2017)

I'm so sorry Auslander, I loved watching and hearing about Ted's exploits xx


----------



## Luci07 (8 May 2017)

I am so sorry to read this, I also have enjoyed your Ted stories and didn't think this would end as it has. Nothing I can say will make you feel better, but he was lucky to find you and be cared for so well.


----------



## katymay (8 May 2017)

So sorry auslander , utterly devastated for you, what a remarkable little guy he was xx


----------



## Auslander (8 May 2017)

Farrier came out today, and we had a bit of a chuckle about how Ted left a little lasting reminder on his leg last week. He didn't really want to have his feet done, and was very pouty throughout. As soon as he'd finished, and put the last foot down, Ted very pointedly looked round, assessed his position and kicked him on the calf. Extremely naughty, but amusing in the quietly deliberate way that it was done. Steve said he will treasure the bruise for as long as it remains!


----------



## _GG_ (8 May 2017)

Auslander said:



			Farrier came out today, and we had a bit of a chuckle about how Ted left a little lasting reminder on his leg last week. He didn't really want to have his feet done, and was very pouty throughout. As soon as he'd finished, and put the last foot down, Ted very pointedly looked round, assessed his position and kicked him on the calf. Extremely naughty, but amusing in the quietly deliberate way that it was done. Steve said he will treasure the bruise for as long as it remains!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, bless him. Leaving his mark so to speak. Xx


----------



## Little-miss-perfect (8 May 2017)

So so sorry to hear your sad news, I loved the up dates on him and gorgeous pictures, he was a right little cracker, he was lucky to have you, take care xxx


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 May 2017)

So sorry Auslander, these little one's do have a way of making their presence felt xxx


----------



## BBP (8 May 2017)

I'm so sorry. That last photo made me have a little sniffle. I've had one who had chronic liver damage from ragwort in her previous home. She went from normal to fitting in hours so it really can be sudden. So heartbreaking for you, for a little person I'm sure he will leave a big hole. But what a lucky little chap to have had you looking after him.


----------



## MrsMozart (8 May 2017)

He really was the grandest wee chap. Love the photos and the stories. Hugs hunny xxx


----------



## Bertolie (8 May 2017)

So sorry Auslander. I loved reading about Ted's exploits, he will be sadly missed.  How lucky he was to have found you though. Take care x


----------



## RubysGold (8 May 2017)

So sad to see this :-( 
I really loved all the updates about what cheeky things Ted was getting up to
So many people will miss him :-( 

The tea video is lovely  
Hugs Auslander


----------



## jojo5 (8 May 2017)

So sad, but Ted has left lovely memories not just with yourself, but also with so many other people as this thread shows. 
Hugs.


----------



## Mike007 (9 May 2017)

I am lost for words .For such a little guy he has left a huge hole in so many of our hearts.


----------



## Auslander (9 May 2017)

I can't thank you lot enough for your messages - means a lot to know that he was loved by so many people, even though they hadn't met him.
I'm less distraught now, although still pretty sad. I've given myself a stern talking to about getting my knickers in a twist about what I could have done differently, because I know that it wasn't my fault that he got so ill. I'm having some bloods run on a cross section of the other horses, just for absolute peace of mind. 
I miss the beardy little monster


----------



## ycbm (9 May 2017)

Oh will you please stop posting pictures that bring tears to my eyes! Only don't.

I'd send you my lookalike Pip if it was that easy to mend the hole in your yard, and heart.


----------



## Gift Horse (9 May 2017)

Great picture, take care.


----------



## TheresaW (9 May 2017)

So so sorry. I'm another that loved reading about his exploits but rarely posted. Sitting here with tears in my eyes. Take care of yourself.  RIP Ted xx


----------



## meesha (9 May 2017)

Omg I love the beard, hopefully the pictures and memories are helping and a little smile is making it through all the heartache!


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 May 2017)

lovely pic of the boy, he will be missed by all, especially  you....at least if you get bloods done it will make you relax about the others...hugs...


----------



## Auslander (9 May 2017)

Bloods all done - bit of nail-biting for the next day or so now, although they all look the picture of health, so I'm relatively confident!


----------



## Evie91 (9 May 2017)

Oh no, so sorry for Ted and you. I enjoyed reading about his antics.


----------



## rachk89 (9 May 2017)

Really sorry you lost him auslander. He was an incredibly cute Shetland pony.


----------



## TwyfordM (10 May 2017)

So so sorry Aus, my welshie had liver damage, luckily caught when she was in the vets with colic so had the heads up to treat it but I still panic if she's a bit under the weather or quiet. Its scary how quickly it can progress in the little ones! 

Ted was very lucky to have found you x


----------



## dizzyneddy (10 May 2017)

l'm sure that the bloods will come back ok, l think when you lose a horse or pony suddenly things go through your mind wondering what, why & if. l did when my boy died & there wasn't anything that anyone could have done. I'm just glad that Ted came into your life as he was lucky to have you.


----------



## Auslander (18 May 2017)

Realised I hadn't updated re the bloods from the others. Thankfully, all came back fine, so I stopped beating myself up about it possibly being my fault! 
Looks like the chronic liver/worm damage did for him - all the signs are that the symptoms got a bit too much for him, and he developed Hyperlipaemia, which I now know that Shetlands are very prone to as a response to stress. 
Thank you all again for your posts/messages - they helped me through a rotten time.


----------



## Mule (18 May 2017)

That's good news. It must be a relief. I hope you're feeling better x


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 May 2017)

what a relief for you.   you did your best for the little chap and im sure he really enjoyed his time with you.  look after yourself and try and look back and smile....


----------



## Remi'sMum (18 May 2017)

So pleased the others' bloods are all ok. Been thinking about you x
Ps. The beard pic is the best thing I've seen all week &#128518;


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2017)

Auslander said:



			Realised I hadn't updated re the bloods from the others. Thankfully, all came back fine, so I stopped beating myself up about it possibly being my fault! 
Looks like the chronic liver/worm damage did for him - all the signs are that the symptoms got a bit too much for him, and he developed Hyperlipaemia, which I now know that Shetlands are very prone to as a response to stress. 
Thank you all again for your posts/messages - they helped me through a rotten time.
		
Click to expand...

So glad that you got an answer to help you come to terms with this. I've got two of my own but I still miss Ted. Heaven only knows how you feel.


----------



## Dave's Mam (18 May 2017)

Somehow I missed this.  Ted, I hope you are causing plenty of mischief.
Aus, you are a wonderful person & he had a great time with you.  Sending love.


----------



## _GG_ (18 May 2017)

Oh god Aus... I have a little car at last, I'd have come and beaten you up if I'd known you thought you could have been at fault. Not a bleddy chance the way you care for those horses woman. 

Look, some of us end up with the heartache of other people's neglect...usually while they carry on with unaffected horses, none the wiser to the damage they caused. 

Ted was an absolute credit to you as was clearly evident to all. Just wish I'd got to see him more myself. Xx


----------



## pansymouse (19 May 2017)

I think darling little Ted has left a hoof print on everyone's heart.


----------



## dizzyneddy (19 May 2017)

^
Totally agree couldn't have said it any better &#128578; hope you're feeling abit better Aus understand it'll take time to recover from your loss


----------



## Sukistokes2 (20 May 2017)

Just reading about little Max and learnt about Ted, didn't want to to post on the other post.
Don't know how I could have missed it.

I am so very sorry about Ted, he was such a character. He will be missed by all.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 May 2017)

As Suzi, I just read about Ted on C's thread. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Auslander (20 May 2017)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Just reading about little Max and learnt about Ted, didn't want to to post on the other post.
Don't know how I could have missed it.

I am so very sorry about Ted, he was such a character. He will be missed by all.
		
Click to expand...




cinnamontoast said:



			As Suzi, I just read about Ted on C's thread. I'm so sorry. 

Click to expand...

Thanks guys. Feeling a bit less raw about it now, but still miss his little face every day


----------



## Surreydeb (20 May 2017)

So sorry for your loss, I loved reading about Ted and his exploits! He brought brightness into many lives through your posts on here.


----------



## _GG_ (20 May 2017)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Just reading about little Max and learnt about Ted, didn't want to to post on the other post.
Don't know how I could have missed it.

I am so very sorry about Ted, he was such a character. He will be missed by all.
		
Click to expand...




cinnamontoast said:



			As Suzi, I just read about Ted on C's thread. I'm so sorry. 

Click to expand...

I count Aus as a very good friend...to think of Ted and Max running off and causing havoc together somewhere brings nothing but a smile to my face and I hope Aus too. One cheeky Shetland and one grumpy Exie making mischief together x


----------



## Lammy (21 May 2017)

So sorry for your loss  His cheeky face will be dearly missed by so many people. But you did everything you could for him.

Both you and GG are two of the most kind hearted and caring horse owners I (sort-of) know. It's very inspiring.


----------



## Auslander (21 May 2017)

So much for getting myself together! I just opened Facebook, and an advert popped up on my timeline for a shetland, who was the absolute spitting image of Ted - total doppelganger. I blubbed!


----------



## Supertrooper (21 May 2017)

I'm so sorry xx


----------



## teacups (21 May 2017)

Well, blubbing every now and then is not strange - it's little things like that which take you by surprise.
I was also very sorry to hear about Ted. My favourite photo of him has to be the one where he is picking his way carefully and methodically through the strands of fencing, to get to the side he was not supposed to be in. <g>


----------



## Auslander (21 May 2017)

teacups said:



			Well, blubbing every now and then is not strange - it's little things like that which take you by surprise.
I was also very sorry to hear about Ted. My favourite photo of him has to be the one where he is picking his way carefully and methodically through the strands of fencing, to get to the side he was not supposed to be in. <g>
		
Click to expand...

I love that one too!


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 May 2017)

Auslander said:



			I love that one too!






Click to expand...

this one shows what a naughty little boy he was....and clever too!!!


----------

